# New take on turkey Fan/Cape mount



## alphachief (May 20, 2006)

Mounted the tale/cape and wings on foamboard.  Added a pine wood burning board with a picture of me and the turkey.  Finished it off by hanging the three beards (primary in the shotgun shell brass) and spurs from the bottom.  What do you think?


----------



## Burl E. (May 20, 2006)

*Mount*

Awsome!!!


----------



## alphachief (May 20, 2006)

Almost forgot...made these wingbone yelpers as well.  The two wrapped ones are from this gobbler...the other is from a big jake I took late in the year.  Not up to the quality of some of the "master call makers" we have on this board...but not to bad for my first attempt at it.  They sounds pretty darn good too!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2006)

It all looks great!! I like the turkey on the limb too.


----------



## alphachief (May 20, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> It all looks great!! I like the turkey on the limb too.



Thanks Nic.  Coming from you, that's a real compliment.  Your as accomplished in this area as anyone on the board.


----------



## Greg Tench (May 20, 2006)

That is a beautiful display!!!!


----------



## Uncle T (May 20, 2006)

Very original and the only one I've seen like it.


----------



## J.R. (May 22, 2006)

It looks great, I really like it


----------



## Handgunner (May 23, 2006)

Alphacheif, that's SWEET!

Any way of posting a "how-to" on that?


----------



## WSB (May 27, 2006)

I like it, good job.


----------



## rednckshedevil (Jun 7, 2006)

wow that is an awesome set up!!!!!!!!!!!


GREAT JOB!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks GREAT Alpha


----------

